# WHICH IS BETTER?



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

I HAVE A CHANCE TO PICK UP EITHER SET OF SUBS,WHICH SET WOULD YOU PICK IF IT WAS BETWEEN THE TWO?-2-DIAMOND AUDIO D3 15'S OR 2 ROCKFORD HX2 15'S.


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Oct 26 2009, 06:29 PM~15474134
> *I HAVE A CHANCE TO PICK UP EITHER SET OF SUBS,WHICH SET WOULD YOU PICK IF IT WAS BETWEEN THE TWO?-2-DIAMOND AUDIO D3 15'S OR 2 ROCKFORD HX2 15'S.
> *


depends if its a punch hx2 or a power hx2. If its a power hx2 then its a far better woofer then the diamond. If its a punch HX2 then id say the RF is still a bit better.

However neither one would really be high up on my choice list if you were looking for good 15s. 
Id look into audioque hdc3 15s for $269 brand new direct. Cant beat that price


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15474198
> *depends if its a punch hx2 or a power hx2.  If its a power hx2 then its a far better woofer then the diamond.  If its a punch HX2 then id say the RF is still a bit better.
> 
> However neither one would really be high up on my choice list if you were looking for good 15s.
> ...


THANKS


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

ANY OTHER OPINIONS? :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

RF


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 11:35 AM~15480495
> *RF
> *


x2


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

hx2's


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

THE RF'S ARE THE PUNCH HX2'S,SO WHICH IS BETTER THE HX2 OR A SET OF TREO SSI 15'S?THE TREO'S WILL COST$50 MORE.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Oct 27 2009, 10:48 AM~15481158
> *THE RF'S ARE THE PUNCH HX2'S,SO WHICH IS BETTER THE HX2 OR A SET OF TREO SSI 15'S?THE TREO'S WILL COST$50 MORE.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

RF punch Hx2's!

how much are they?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 26 2009, 08:35 PM~15474198
> *depends if its a punch hx2 or a power hx2.  If its a power hx2 then its a far better woofer then the diamond.  If its a punch HX2 then id say the RF is still a bit better.
> 
> However neither one would really be high up on my choice list if you were looking for good 15s.
> ...


the new Fi BLs are pure nastiness...... Id take them over the poor mans DDs anyday


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 28 2009, 07:08 AM~15490626
> *RF punch Hx2's!
> 
> how much are they?
> *


WHATS UP MAINE?THE RF 15'S ARE HX2 PUNCHES IN A BIG ASS PORTED BOX HE WANTS $200,BUT ILL GET THEM FOR $165-170.THE 15'' TREO'S ARE IN SOME RETARDED-ASS BOX THERE THE SSI'S,HE WANTS $300,I TRIED GIVING HIM $200 HE SAID NO.OR THERE'S 2 SETS OF DIAMOND D3'S,1 SET FOR $200,1 SET FOR $250.I WOULDNT GIVE MORE THAN $150.I DONT KNOW YET I MIGHT JUST SEE IF ANYTHING ELSE POPS UP.ILL BE RUNNING THEM ON A ORION HCCA 225 G4.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

id go for the RFs... use a dmm to make sure they arent blown


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 28 2009, 07:09 AM~15490633
> *the new Fi BLs are pure nastiness...... Id take them over the poor mans DDs anyday
> *


SOMEBODY HAS ONE HERE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR $250 ITS A 12".


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Oct 28 2009, 02:12 PM~15494318
> *WHATS UP MAINE?THE RF 15'S ARE HX2 PUNCHES IN A BIG ASS PORTED BOX HE WANTS $200,BUT ILL GET THEM FOR $165-170.THE 15'' TREO'S ARE IN SOME RETARDED-ASS BOX THERE THE SSI'S,HE WANTS $300,I TRIED GIVING HIM $200 HE SAID NO.OR THERE'S 2 SETS OF DIAMOND D3'S,1 SET FOR $200,1 SET FOR $250.I WOULDNT GIVE MORE THAN $150.I DONT KNOW YET I MIGHT JUST SEE IF ANYTHING ELSE POPS UP.ILL BE RUNNING THEM ON A ORION HCCA 225 G4.
> *


I MENT ORION HCCA 250 G4 :cheesy:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 28 2009, 07:09 AM~15490633
> *the new Fi BLs are pure nastiness...... Id take them over the poor mans DDs anyday
> *


never tried anything from Fi personally. Except recones but thats pretty standard.

But those audioques are damn nice woofers so you must be pretty pleased with your Fi to make a statement like that. Just goes to show you how much markup there is in car audio. For AQ to sell a woofer for less than half the cost of a DD 9500 which is 95% the same motor.

Fi and audioque were both woofers which I was considering for my build but in the end it came down to the fact that I know Rusty from DC and I also have 6 DC level 4s already...so now I just need new baskets and recones for those and 6 more and Im in business.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 28 2009, 10:02 PM~15497936
> *never tried anything from Fi personally.  Except recones but thats pretty standard.
> 
> But those audioques are damn nice woofers so you must be pretty pleased with your Fi to make a statement like that.  Just goes to show you how much markup there is in car audio.  For AQ to sell a woofer for less than half the cost of a DD 9500 which is 95% the same motor.
> ...


the HD's didnt do it for me like the 9500s always have (been running DD since 00)... They didnt take the abuse and the sound was different than Im used to. The "poor mans" DD is an inside joke that I have with a guy on here that was reading the thread at the time ....they are very nice woofers . Yes Ive been nothing but pleased with Fi subs, they pound out the lows like its no tomorrow and :biggrin: but as you know when you are at this level of equipment any choice is a good choice.... 

Rusty is my boy as well, and Ive been wanting to try out some LVL 4 XL's in an upcoming build...


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 29 2009, 03:31 PM~15506341
> *the HD's didnt do it for me like the 9500s always have (been running DD since 00)... They didnt take the abuse and the sound was different than Im used to. The "poor mans" DD is an inside joke that I have with a guy on here that was reading the thread at the time ....they are very nice woofers . Yes Ive been nothing but pleased with Fi subs, they pound out the lows like its no tomorrow  and :biggrin:  but as you know when you are at this level of equipment any choice is a good choice....
> 
> Rusty is my boy as well, and Ive been wanting to try out some LVL 4 XL's  in an upcoming build...
> *


level 4 XLs would be a great choice. Id love to try them but unfortunately i already have a ton of regular level 4's so it would cost me a lot to start collecting level 4 XLs.

Im just going to recone the level 4s with level 5 coils and hope for the best.

My buddy is running 8 level 4 xl 15s in his jimmy tho off of 4 stetsom 11k2d's and bassraces just under a 162. its a killer setup. He ran 6 level 5 12s last year and choose to run the level 4 xls this year so that says a lot.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 29 2009, 07:27 PM~15507603
> *level 4 XLs would be a great choice.  Id love to try them but unfortunately i already have a ton of regular level 4's so it would cost me a lot to start collecting level 4 XLs.
> 
> Im just going to recone the level 4s with level 5 coils and hope for the best.
> ...


xl's are retarded from what Ive seen :biggrin:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

GOT THE HX2'S ,POST PICS IN THE MORN. :420: :420: :420: :yes:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Oct 29 2009, 06:27 PM~15507603
> *level 4 XLs would be a great choice.  Id love to try them but unfortunately i already have a ton of regular level 4's so it would cost me a lot to start collecting level 4 XLs.
> 
> Im just going to recone the level 4s with level 5 coils and hope for the best.
> ...



lvl 4 w 5 coils are xl's :biggrin:


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 1 2009, 08:18 AM~15527469
> *lvl 4 w 5 coils are xl's :biggrin:
> *


nope the level 4 and level 4 xl use completely different motors. The level 4 xl is a MUCH beefier motor and handle a ton more power. I wish they were the same tho. That upgrade will probably gain me a solid 2 db once my build is all said and done.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 1 2009, 07:24 PM~15530325
> *nope the level 4 and level 4 xl use completely different motors.  The level 4 xl is a MUCH beefier motor and handle a ton more power.  I wish they were the same tho.  That upgrade will probably gain me a solid 2 db once my build is all said and done.
> *


its an MT with a pole vent.....


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

HERE'S THE HX2'S,I HAD TOO SMASH THE TRUNK DOWN FOR IT TO LATCH :biggrin: I WILL BE RUNNING THEM OFF A HCCA 250 G4.I MIGHT BE GETTING A REFERENCE 1000 FOR MY WIFE TODAY :0


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Nov 3 2009, 07:30 AM~15547012
> *HERE'S THE HX2'S,I HAD TOO SMASH THE TRUNK DOWN FOR IT TO LATCH :biggrin: I WILL BE RUNNING THEM OFF A HCCA 250 G4.I MIGHT BE GETTING A REFERENCE 1000 FOR MY WIFE TODAY :0
> 
> 
> ...


I COULD GET A SEALED BOX,WHAT YOU GUY'S THINK?I LIKE THE SOLID BASS FROM A SEALED BOX.BUT THIS BOX IS NICE AND HEAVY.


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

Does that box have two ports? Looks like it.. Either way, that cannot be enough port area for those 15's.. Looks so small.

Here is my 15 in about 4.5 cubes or so.. Your box looks pretty big so id say it needs more port area by the looks of it.. Ive got about 72 sq in port area. Port is like 14.5" high and 5" wide.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT HAPPENED TO CARPETING YOUR SUB BOX TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD????????????????????


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 3 2009, 05:57 PM~15552781
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO CARPETING YOUR SUB BOX TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD????????????????????
> *


JUST GOT THE BOX WITH THE SUBS A COUPLE DAYS AGO,I DONT EVEN KNOW IF IM GONNA KEEP IT YET.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Nov 3 2009, 05:54 PM~15552742
> *Does that box have two ports? Looks like it.. Either way, that cannot be enough port area for those 15's.. Looks so small.
> 
> Here is my 15 in about 4.5 cubes or so.. Your box looks pretty big so id say it needs more port area by the looks of it.. Ive got about 72 sq in port area. Port is like 14.5" high and 5" wide.
> ...


YEAH THEY PROBABLY ARE TOO SMALL,I THINK IM GONNA GET A SEALED BOX.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 3 2009, 07:57 PM~15552781
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO CARPETING YOUR SUB BOX TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD????????????????????
> *


carpet eats db's :angry:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 1 2009, 06:24 PM~15530325
> *nope the level 4 and level 4 xl use completely different motors.  The level 4 xl is a MUCH beefier motor and handle a ton more power.  I wish they were the same tho.  That upgrade will probably gain me a solid 2 db once my build is all said and done.
> *



please read what was wrote??

lvl 4 w 5 coils is a xl i know it has a different what but what i said was accurate.lvl 4 is all leve4 with out lvl 5 soft parts are larger motor to fit coils...


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB+Nov 3 2009, 06:14 PM~15552943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea what you're trying to say here.

Im guessing you mean the level 4 XLs soft parts are the same as a level 4 with level 5 coils?


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 3 2009, 08:42 PM~15554667
> *carpet eats db's  :angry:
> *


 :0 ,I DIDNT KNOW THAT


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 4 2009, 12:27 AM~15557342
> *you should definitely stay ported with the woofers you have.  You're better off staying with that ported box you have rather than going sealed because atleast the one you have will be tuned low with the small ports.  No point in wasting your money unless you know its going to be an upgrade.  If you have basic construction skills you can make your own box easily.  Or have a buddy make it off of a pro's design.  A good enclosure will make all the difference in the world with your setup!
> 
> i have no idea what you're trying to say here.I GUESS ILL JUST KEEP THIS BOX TILL I FIND A BETTER PORTED ONE.I JUST HEARD THAT THE SUBS WILL LAST LONGER IN A SEALED BOX.I JUST THINK THE BASS HITS CLEARER AND WAY HARDER IN A SEALED BOX.
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Nov 4 2009, 08:30 AM~15558048
> *:0 ,I DIDNT KNOW THAT
> *


HE IS FUCKING WITH YOU MAN. THE BEST BOX I THINK I EVER HAD WAS SUEDE, BUT I DID SOME RHINO LINER AND SOME EPOXY MUD TO SMOOTH IT DOWN.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Nov 3 2009, 05:54 PM~15552742
> *Does that box have two ports? Looks like it.. Either way, that cannot be enough port area for those 15's.. Looks so small.
> 
> Here is my 15 in about 4.5 cubes or so.. Your box looks pretty big so id say it needs more port area by the looks of it.. Ive got about 72 sq in port area. Port is like 14.5" high and 5" wide.
> ...


I WAS WONDERING IF THE SMALL PORTS WOULD DAMAGE THE SUBS AT ALL?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Nov 4 2009, 10:50 PM~15565716
> *I WAS WONDERING IF THE SMALL PORTS WOULD DAMAGE THE SUBS AT ALL?
> *


no.... and that port is plenty big for daily usage


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 5 2009, 08:58 PM~15577414
> *no.... and that port is plenty big for daily usage
> *


OK THANKS.IM 30 YRS OLD BEEN MESSIN WITH THIS SHIT SINCE I WAS ABOUT 12,YA FIGURE I WOULD KNOW BY NOW BUT I NEVER REALLY GOT ALL TECHNICAL INTO LIKE DESIGNING BOXES AND SUCH.MY FRIEND BROUGHT HIS SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 1000S OVER,I WAS GONNA BUY IT FOR $125.00 :0 .I TOLD HIM TO HOOK IT UP SO I COULD SEE IT WORK,HE TRY TO BRIDGE IT AND CROSSED THE WIRES AND FRIED THE AMP  .IVE HAD THE 50O AND THE 700 THEY WAS SOME OF THE BEST AMPS I HAVE OWNED.I WILL TAKE A PIC AFTER WORK TO SHOW YOU WHAT GOT BURNT UP IN THE SOUNDSTREAM.THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYBODY'S HELP!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 5 2009, 07:58 PM~15577414
> *no.... and that port is plenty big for daily usage
> *


i just built a ported box for my girly. i see a lot of boxes with a slot port that extends almost to the backwall and around the corner. is this necessary? i used a website that has the calculator for box building and it converted the round port to a slot port. the internal length of the port i made is only 10" and doesn't wrap around the inside of the box, but it is the same length as the required round port length.

it sounds great in my opinion. how do you check the tuned frequency?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the tuning frequency is determined by its size in relation to the rest of the box....there are a few port calculators online


----------

